# A striking memorial



## jambo (Nov 29, 2009)

I was reading about the life of John Geddie, a Scot who ministered in Prince Edward Island before being sent as a missionary to Aneiteum in the New Hebrides to work amongst cannibals. John Patan followed him to the same island group later, settling in Tanna. After John Geddie's death the local Christians erected a plaque in his memory which says:

In memory of John Geddie, D.D., born in Scotland, 1815, minister in Prince Edward Island seven years, Missionary sent from Nova Scotia to Aneiteum for twenty-four years. When he landed in 1848, there were no Christians here, and when he left in 1872 there were no heathen.

What a fitting and splendid memorial to John Geddie's ministry.


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 29, 2009)

And here is an inspiring short biography of Geddie.


----------

